# Filmburn/Film Clutter



## LauterMarcel (19. September 2005)

Tachschen,
ich suche ein Tutorial zum erstellen von Filmburns. Ich weiss nicht ob das der normale Begriff dafür ist, falls nicht erklär ichs lieber nochmal anders  Also bei den Filmcluttern von Artbeats (http://www.artbeats.com) gibt es so Effekte als wenn der Film brennen würde, auch bekannt von alten 8 mm Kameras, glaub ich  Naja auf jeden Fall hab ich schon Tutorials gefunden, aber nur wie ich diese Filmburns "faken" kann. Aber ich will lieber eine eigenen "Animation" machen...versteht man das  :suspekt:


----------



## rflx (23. September 2005)

Hallo LauterMarcel

So ein Effekt kann man z.B. in After Effects erstellen.

Du musst ein Bisschen an die Farbkorrektur schrauben, das heisst Rot und Grün verstärken damit es leicht Orange wird. Danach musst du halt das Ganze mit den Keyframes nach Belieben animieren (Rot & Grün).

Diese Farbkorrektur musst du schon auf die Aufnahmen erstellen.

Somit erreichst du diesen Effekt wie auf folgenden Beispiel:
Effekt 
(einfach ohne Zeichen) 

Gruss rflx


----------



## LauterMarcel (25. September 2005)

Ja genau so hab ich mir das Vorgestellt, aber ich versteh nicht ganz wie man die bewegung da reinbekommt. Weil mit Farbkorrekturen verändert sich ja das ganze Bild und nicht nur kleine Bereiche, und diese Symbole die da runter laufen, die hast du doch von Artbeats, oder?

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## goela (25. September 2005)

Wenn Du nur in einzelnen Bereichen eine Farbänderung haben möchtest, dann musst Du mit Masken und mehreren Ebenen arbeiten.


----------



## rflx (25. September 2005)

Ja, dieses Beispiel ist mit einer Vorlage von Artbeats erstellt worden.
(Denk ich mal  )

Gruss rflx


----------



## LauterMarcel (9. Oktober 2005)

Puuuuh das ist aber krass, den muss ich dann doch bestimmt mit 5 ebenen machen puuhhhh. aber jemand meinte mal das man noch photoshop dafür braucht, könnt mir vorstellen das dann dann nen ganzen batzen arbeit abnimmt oder?  ;-]


----------

